# Virus, pop ups, slow speed



## AudiPlayer

Hello,

Please help me, my computer was running good, then one day I started getting pop up after pop up even tho pop up blocker was on, my fire wall is on and everything, I did a virus scan nothing, then I installed a few things for spyware, adwar, ran them deleted them..

then i got a pop up here is what i wrote down:
Object Name: C:\windows\system32\qferojfq.dll
Virus Name: Trojan.Vundo
Action Taken: unable to repair this file.
--Action taken: Access to file was denied.
---Action taken: unable to repair this file
----Action taken: access to file was denied.

(every  -- is every time it popped up, it popped up serveral times)

My computer is lagging, and is slow, I just want whatever is in my computr, out, please help me.

Here is a SmitfraudFix log:
SmitFraudFix v2.128

Scan done at 20:04:13.89, Mon 02/26/2007
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Zach\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
The filesystem type is NTFS
Fix run in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32

C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchosts.exe FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32\LogFiles


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Zach


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Zach\Application Data


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\Zach\FAVORI~1


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files 


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» AppInit_DLLs
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=""


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winlogon.System
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"System"=""


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» pe386-msguard-lzx32


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning wininet.dll infection


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End



Again please help me, free programs for right now till i get more money thank you.


----------



## Verve

Usually the experts here will ask for a HijackThis! log, so you may want to go ahead and get that done to save time  Free of course.


----------



## AudiPlayer

Thank you, here it is : 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:27:35 PM, on 2/26/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISUM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPxySvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\net.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\net1.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\program files\support.com\client\bin\tgcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\XP Tools\xptools.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\XP Tools\xptools.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\{00463C07-0AE9-1033-0808-030308020001}\Update.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Zach\Local Settings\Temp\wz1784\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E03C740E-BB24-4d3c-B92A-6F84DE1DD99C} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\oirfqpwn.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FF6BA890-9B83-48EC-9575-6D9DC88A3140} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebbyxu.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] "nwiz.exe" /installquiet
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZTgServerSwitch] "c:\program files\support.com\client\bin\tgcmd.exe" /server
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VAIO Recovery] "C:\Windows\Sonysys\VAIO Recovery\PartSeal.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [XP Tools] "C:\Program Files\XP Tools\xptools.exe" /min
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: gebbyxu - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\gebbyxu.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Proxy Service (ccPxySvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPxySvc.exe
O23 - Service: Client IP-IPX - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchosts.exe" -e mc-110-12-0000229 (file missing)
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security Accounts Manager (NISUM) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISUM.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SONYSH~1\AVLib\Sptisrv.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: Windows Registry Service - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe




Again, thank you.


----------



## PC eye

For the svchosts.exe "bug" there are some free downloadable removal tools found at the Uniblue Process Library seen at http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/svchosts/ This is also a free online scanner there as well as at Trend Micro's House Call found at http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

 Symantec despite the folly of their Norton softwares does offer a free removal tool for the variants of the Vundo trojan found at http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4430.html

 For direct removal of the "qferojfq.dll" file discovered in the Windows\system32 folder simply boot the system up in safe mode for the manual removal when browsing directly to that sub folder. If you are still seeing problems later some additiional single purpose removers are available at Grisoft's own site. http://www.grisoft.com/doc/34/us/crp/0

 Once you these items removed run a pair of free tools and defrag your hard drive if the defrag analyzer to see what percentage of fragmentation is seen. One of the best freewares for cleaning up the system registry works on all versions of Windows. http://www.majorgeeks.com/RegCleaner_d460.html

 The other tool for cleaning up the hard drive and removing useless temp folders has a good nick name called "crap cleaner" otherwise known as CCleaner found at http://www.ccleaner.com/


----------



## PC eye

Starwarsman said:


> Usually the experts here will ask for a HijackThis! log, so you may want to go ahead and get that done to save time  Free of course.


 
 Actually the combination of tools used provide a little more insight into the problems being seen. Besides the following entries that need to be fixed with HT dumping Webroot's adbot infested program would also be advised. Spysweeper likes to place "bots" and report them for you to buy the retail version.

 The log clearly shows a pair of entries for the "isass.exe" bug as well as a few minor items good to remove.

C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe

O23 - Service: Client IP-IPX - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchosts.exe" -e mc-110-12-0000229 (file missing)

O23 - Service: Windows Registry Service - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe

 While the above are the immediate concern,

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)

O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)

O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)


----------



## AudiPlayer

Hello,
Thank you for your long reply  and great insight, please what do i do first?


----------



## PC eye

The registry items can be the first items right off. Once you have those removed the "bugs" won't autoload along with Windows. If none of the removal tools above see the trojans removed or quaranteened the next step would be to boot the system up in safe mode to remove them manually. There only the basic system files needed for Windows to load are running without other processes or programs.

 As you can see Norton by Symantec didn't give you much protection from the problems you are currently having. I had an earlier version of Norton running here several years ago after McAfee then was found ??? useless! Trend Micro's PC-cillin was evaluated here and found worth the investment for a retail product once you see this mess cleaned up. It combines a personal firewall along with adware and spyware removers in addition to the antivirus protection.


----------



## AudiPlayer

Thank you for your time, im removing the stuff, ill let u know how it goes, thank you for your help


----------



## PC eye

If you simply downloaded a shareware of Webroot's Spyware Sweeper simply use the uninstaller to see that removed. There are several other freeware tools that will actually do a better job. But if you get stuck on something don't hesitate to ask for help.


----------



## AudiPlayer

I deleted the virus, and it came back? any reasons why im doing the safe mood delete try right now.


----------



## AudiPlayer

Problem: I'd run the fixvundo.exe or whatevr and id get C++ runtime error for the program, id hit okay, and it pop up like 9 times and then finally it'd go away and keep scanning.


----------



## AudiPlayer

Update: Can't remove virus.. Says terminated, and suspended?...


----------



## PC eye

That could be from being quaranteened by a program. Once you know the location of a quaranteened file you can manually delete that easy enough. The idea of booting up into safe mode is for loading only the bare essentials needed for the Windows desktop and essentials. Nothing else loads at this time including softwares or drivers for programs and hardwares. This allows manual removal of various things including malwares in order to repair the current installation.

 The problem with seeing the virus return is that only startup values in the system registry were removed while the virus and the infected files still remain. Log files only show how to entries and not clean "bugs" off of the drive itself. This is why the initial advice for attempting a manual removal when booted into safe mode was given. But it seems like you need a "House Call" by Trend Micro's own free online system doctor. http://housecall.trendmicro.com/


----------



## AudiPlayer

Hello,

Can you please give me step by step instructions for a computer noobie please, I believe the virus is gone, but i keep getting more virus notifications saying some were deleted.like weird virus name from vundo.

Also when I go to tred micro I stat the scan but nothing happens it looks like it just loads the page... nothing happens.

Thank you.


----------



## PC eye

I remember having a problem getting the scan to  work when first tried and downloaded the 30day trial version. This will include an antivirus program that will require removing any other already installed including AVG. But it also contains a personal firewall as well as adware/spyware removers. With it installed already you shouldn't have a problem with the House Call scanner. If you can post another HT log that will help a little.


----------



## AudiPlayer

I went and deleted a lot of "nasty" stuff running several different spyware/adware programs, and uninstalled a lot of unwanted programs and rewrote the state up programs (which ones will start running on start up) >. it was at 12% free RAM when i got done booting up my computr.

_how do iget the 30 day thing? i cant even get anything to work on that site, I even disable my firewall _

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:31:24 AM, on 3/3/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\program files\support.com\client\bin\tgcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchosts.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\XP Tools\xptools.exe
C:\Program Files\XP Tools\xptools.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISUM.EXE
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPxySvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
c:\progra~1\intern~1\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\net.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\net1.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLC\vlc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Zach\Local Settings\Temp\wz1693\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] "nwiz.exe" /installquiet
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZTgServerSwitch] "c:\program files\support.com\client\bin\tgcmd.exe" /server
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VAIO Recovery] "C:\Windows\Sonysys\VAIO Recovery\PartSeal.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BirdCreativeDebugPhone] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\aceintrabirdcreative\deletemeet.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DllRunning] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\inndwjbx.dll",setvm
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Proxy Service (ccPxySvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPxySvc.exe
O23 - Service: Client IP-IPX - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchosts.exe" -e mc-110-12-0000229 (file missing)
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security Accounts Manager (NISUM) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISUM.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SONYSH~1\AVLib\Sptisrv.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: Windows Registry Service - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe


Again thank you.
Here is the new hijack file view:


----------



## PC eye

Once you reach the site like any other software you go to the products+services tab to look over their list of antivirus and other products and click on the trial version link for the new Trend Micro Antivirus plus Antispyware 2007 - Vista Certified to get to http://www.trendmicro.com/en/products/desktop/tav/evaluate/trial.htm

 You still have a few things to deal with seen in this log.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchosts.exe You should fix it and try to delete it manually. "Backdoor.SdBot"

This one is seen twice in the log and has to go.

"C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe" and 
O23 - Service: Windows Registry Service - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe

O23 - Service: Client IP-IPX - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchosts.exe" -e mc-110-12-0000229 (file missing)

 The next two are optional since they are inactive but not malware.

O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)

O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)

 But get rid of that Webroot's Spy Sweeoer crap. That does more to invite adwares and the like then remove any. When going to install the evalution copy of Trend Micro's new version it will automatically require the removal of any existing antivirus tools you have installed now and then proceed to restart the system in order to complete the installation. I thought you would want to know this first off. If you don't eventually go with the full version uninstall it and go for something else like AVG. Symantec will have to go as well since this will require removing that as well.


----------



## Buzz1927

AudiPlayer, rename Hijackthis to something else, as long as it ends in .exe, and post a new Hijackthis log.


----------



## Buzz1927

PC eye said:


> But get rid of that Webroot's Spy Sweeoer crap. That does more to invite adwares and the like then remove any.


Where the hell do you get your information? Spysweeper is one of, if not the, best programs out there. You make a big deal about your beloved Spyware Terminator having an award from PC World, Spysweeper has got a hatful of them, along with many other awards. Please back up what you say, or don't post!


----------



## PC eye

Buzz1927 said:


> Where the hell do you get your information? Spysweeper is one of, if not the, best programs out there. You make a big deal about your beloved Spyware Terminator having an award from PC World, Spysweeper has got a hatful of them, along with many other awards. Please back up what you say, or don't post!


 
"Overall this is a very well put together program and looks as good as it works. However there are still plenty of spyware removers that do just as good a job as this and are free to boot. This puts the program at a disadvantage in a market stacked against it." http://www.scmagazine.com.au/review/spy-sweeper.aspx

http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/8168/spysweepervulnerabilityra9.jpg at http://www.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/VulnWatch/2004-12/0018.html

"Webroot Software Spy Sweeper Enterprise Local Privilege Escalation Vulnerability

Spy Sweeper Enterprise is reported prone to a local privilege escalation vulnerability. This vulnerability arises due to a design error causing the software to launch a help application with SYSTEM privileges. 

Spy Sweeper Enterprise 1.5.1 is reported vulnerable to this issue, however, it is possible that other versions are affected as well" http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/12065/discuss

http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/924/spysweepvunerablecr5.jpg at http://www.securiteam.com/windowsntfocus/6P00O0AC0Q.html

Those are just a few.


----------



## AudiPlayer

Hello,

uninstall norton to install trendmicro. so yeah, um.. I REALLY NEED TO GET RID OF THESE FU88888IN POPUPS I KEEP GETTING THEM LIKE NO OTHER 
.

Also how do I delete those things you mentioed bud? the back thing or w/e?

Thanks


----------



## AudiPlayer

Hey


This doesn't look good,l I restarted computer, and it opened up my system32 folder, then a pop up came up and said "could not find system32.exe"...

eh.. help!!!!


----------



## AudiPlayer

update: trend micro found 9 viruses, somedeleted, some quarteened


----------



## AudiPlayer

Log:

"*Virus Scan Event Logs*","2007/03/04","EVERCLEAR"
"Time","Security Feature","Source Type","Virus Name","File Name","First Action","Second Action"
"08:43","File Monitor","File","TROJ_DLOADER.IBM","C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SVCHOSTS.EXE","Quarantine fail",""
"08:43","File Monitor","File","TROJ_DLOADER.IBM","C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SVCHOSTS.EXE","Quarantine fail",""
"08:44","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:44","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:50","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:50","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:50","File Monitor","File","TROJ_DLOADER.IBM","C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SVCHOSTS.EXE","Quarantine fail",""
"08:50","File Monitor","File","TROJ_DLOADER.IBM","C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SVCHOSTS.EXE","Quarantine fail",""
"08:50","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:50","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:50","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:50","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:50","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:50","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:51","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:55","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:55","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:55","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\YYMFTTED.DLL","Quarantine fail",""
"08:55","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\YYMFTTED.DLL","Quarantine fail",""
"08:55","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:55","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:55","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:55","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:55","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:55","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:55","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:56","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:56","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:56","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:58","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:58","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"08:58","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\YYMFTTED.DLL","Quarantine fail",""
"08:58","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\YYMFTTED.DLL","Quarantine fail",""
"09:00","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:00","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:04","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\YYMFTTED.DLL","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\YYMFTTED.DLL","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\YYMFTTED.DLL","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:05","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:06","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:06","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:06","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:06","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:29","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:29","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"09:47","Manual Scan","File","TROJ_AGENT.GZU","C:\Program Files\VSAdd-in\VSAdd-in.dll","Quarantine success",""
"10:04","File Monitor","File","TROJ_AGENT.GZU","C:\DOCUME~1\Zach\LOCALS~1\Temp\hetathuo.exe","Quarantine success",""
"10:04","Manual Scan","File","TROJ_AGENT.GZU","C:\System Volume Information\_restore{47E7117B-18F3-4A10-B47C-105BED1BFF9B}\RP187\A0011931.exe","Quarantine success",""
"10:05","Manual Scan","File","TROJ_Generic","C:\System Volume Information\_restore{47E7117B-18F3-4A10-B47C-105BED1BFF9B}\RP189\A0013050.dll","Quarantine success",""
"10:05","Manual Scan","File","TROJ_DLOADER.IBM","C:\System Volume Information\_restore{47E7117B-18F3-4A10-B47C-105BED1BFF9B}\RP193\A0014719.exe","Quarantine success",""
"10:05","Manual Scan","File","TROJ_AGENT.GZU","C:\System Volume Information\_restore{47E7117B-18F3-4A10-B47C-105BED1BFF9B}\RP193\A0014724.dll","Quarantine success",""
"10:23","Manual Scan","File","TROJ_VUNDO.FX","C:\WINDOWS\system32\byvxexer.dll","Quarantine success",""
"10:24","Manual Scan","File","TROJ_VUNDO.FX","C:\WINDOWS\system32\inndwjbx.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"10:24","Manual Scan","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\oirfqpwn.dll","Quarantine success",""
"10:24","Manual Scan","File","TROJ_AGENT.GZU","C:\WINDOWS\system32\qrcxagvn.exe","Quarantine success",""
"10:25","Manual Scan","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"10:27","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"10:27","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"10:27","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"10:27","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"10:27","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"10:27","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"10:27","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"10:27","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"10:27","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"10:27","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"10:29","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\YYMFTTED.DLL","Quarantine fail",""
"10:33","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"10:33","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"10:33","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""
"10:33","File Monitor","File","TROJ_JUAN.D","C:\WINDOWS\system32\yymftted.dll","Quarantine fail",""



"*Spyware Scan Event Logs*","2007/03/04","EVERCLEAR"
"Time","Type","Item Name","Detected Resource","Target","Action"
"08:54","File System","RAP_Generic","C:\Documents and Settings\Zach\Desktop\SmitfraudFix\","swxcacls.exe","Detected"
"08:54","File System","RAP_Generic","C:\Documents and Settings\Zach\Desktop\SmitfraudFix\","swxcacls.exe","Detected"
"08:54","File System","Freeloader_Smitfraud","C:\Documents and Settings\Zach\Desktop\SmitfraudFix\","dumphive.exe","Detected"
"09:07","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_Atdmt","Internet Explorer Cache","atdmt.com","Detected"
"09:07","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_Azjmp","Internet Explorer Cache","azjmp.com","Detected"
"09:07","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_BFast","Internet Explorer Cache","bfast.com","Detected"
"09:07","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_Com","Internet Explorer Cache","com.com","Detected"
"09:07","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_FastClick","Internet Explorer Cache","fastclick.net","Detected"
"09:07","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_Hitbox","Internet Explorer Cache","hitbox.com","Detected"
"09:07","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_Mediaplex","Internet Explorer Cache","mediaplex.com","Detected"
"09:07","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_ReliableStats","Internet Explorer Cache","stats1.reliablestats.com","Detected"
"09:07","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_Revsci","Internet Explorer Cache","revsci.net","Detected"
"09:07","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_StatCounter","Internet Explorer Cache","statcounter.com","Detected"
"09:07","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_YieldManager","Internet Explorer Cache","ad.yieldmanager.com","Detected"
"09:07","File System","Freeloader_Smitfraud","C:\Documents and Settings\Zach\Desktop\SmitfraudFix","dumphive.exe","Detected"
"09:07","File System","RAP_Generic","C:\Documents and Settings\Zach\Desktop\SmitfraudFix","swxcacls.exe","Detected"
"09:07","Your computer's memory","TSPY_Banker.VY","C:\WINDOWS\system32","svchosts.exe","Detected"
"10:26","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_Atdmt","Internet Explorer Cache","atdmt.com","Quarantined"
"10:26","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_Revsci","Internet Explorer Cache","revsci.net","Quarantined"
"10:26","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_Com","Internet Explorer Cache","com.com","Quarantined"
"10:26","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_ReliableStats","Internet Explorer Cache","stats1.reliablestats.com","Quarantined"
"10:26","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_Hitbox","Internet Explorer Cache","hitbox.com","Quarantined"
"10:26","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_FastClick","Internet Explorer Cache","fastclick.net","Quarantined"
"10:26","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_BFast","Internet Explorer Cache","bfast.com","Quarantined"
"10:26","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_YieldManager","Internet Explorer Cache","ad.yieldmanager.com","Quarantined"
"10:26","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_StatCounter","Internet Explorer Cache","statcounter.com","Quarantined"
"10:26","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_Mediaplex","Internet Explorer Cache","mediaplex.com","Quarantined"
"10:26","Your computer's memory","TSPY_Banker.VY","C:\WINDOWS\system32","svchosts.exe","Quarantined"
"10:26","Bad Internet Browser Cookies","Cookie_Azjmp","Internet Explorer Cache","azjmp.com","Quarantined"
"10:26","File System","RAP_Generic","C:\Documents and Settings\Zach\Desktop\SmitfraudFix","swxcacls.exe","Quarantined"

---------------------


----------

